# 50ml Deca Durabolin 200mg/ml



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
    37.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 2.5 ml 5% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 10 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3   add BA to the vial
4    add BB to the vial
5    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
6    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
7    gently shake the vial.
8    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
9    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
10    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
11    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
12    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Another Article -*

By: Gawd


Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - 25ml

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 25 ml @ 200 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams Deca-Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - - powder
    18.75 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 1.25 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 1.25 ml 5% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 5 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    add BB to the vial
5   heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
6    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
7    gently shake the vial.
8    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
9    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
10    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
11    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
12    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------

